# What can I do with 12% Salicylic Acid?



## Scarlette (Mar 4, 2009)

This is kind of a weird question. But I am really curious!!!!

I got a corn/ callus remover from Avon (gross, but I know we all get these hard spots on our feet from wearing crappy shoes) and it said that it's 12% Salicylic Acid. WOW.. I have only seen S.A. in about 2% and 5% forms for acne face washes and spot treatments. What else can I do with 12% S.A. besides burn off calluses and (god forbid if I get one) corns!

Can I like super sizzle a zit? Will it melt my face off?


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm...when it comes to facial cleansers/creams I'm sure dermatologists have that ratio of 2%-5% for a reason. I wouldn't put that stuff on my face. If you're that curious I suppose you could try it and see what happens.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe it can cause skin irritation, loss of pigmentation in skin and can cause allergic reactions. It's the reason they put such low amounts in Acne medicines, very harmful to the skin the more indiluted it is.


----------



## Karren (Mar 4, 2009)

Keep it away from zits or molls.. I'd say you could do some major damage to both and the surounding face tissue with that for sure!! Save it for the next time you have foot issues..


----------



## Ozee (Mar 4, 2009)

skin on feet is much much thicker then skin on face so i wouldn't try it, may end up with a nasty result.


----------



## Katie Peel (Mar 4, 2009)

Scarlette,

The "Callus Away" likely uses an acetone base which is much more aggressive. The acetone cuts through the surface oils of the skin, and pushes the Salicylic acid deeper. If you applied a product like "Callus Away" to the face it would cause severe burning or even scarring. It is not safe for facial use.

To treat acne, you can use a Salicylic acid chemical peel. They are available in 20% acid. This is much better for treating acne.

---

Katie

Support Specialist

Skin Laboratory


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 5, 2009)

Consider talking to your Pharmacist about diluting the Salicytic acid, and with what product - you don't want to destroy its effectiveness.

Example - maybe you can mix a 1/4 tsp of the Salicytic acid with 1/2 tsp Amphor and leave on your face for 20 minutes.

Otherwise, I agree with the others that you could burn your skin if you se it incorrectly.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, thanks all for answering my question so quickly. I will save the callus remover for .. my feet!!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 5, 2009)

I vote super sizzle the zit. Just because I like the way you said it, lmao.


----------



## corena (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with Nick LOL! ( Does sound dangerous for the face though)


----------

